# Algonquin Provincial Park in Canada in Autumn...Beautiful Photos



## SeaBreeze (Jun 26, 2015)

Would be a nice place to visit someday, we've been to areas of Canada in the past, gorgeous wild scenery.  Absolutely beautiful photos of Algonquin Provincial Park in Canada, autumn photos, more here...http://www.amusingplanet.com/2012/09/algonquin-provincial-park-canada-in.html



> Algonquin Provincial Park is located between Georgian Bay and the Ottawa River in Central Ontario, Canada. Fall is a spectacular time to visit Algonquin Park. During this time the entire park explodes in magnificent fall colors of red and yellow while the dark evergreens, blue skies and sparkling water provide amazing contrast.
> 
> The fall colors alone make a trip to Algonquin worthwhile, especially if you catch the spectacular colors of the Sugar and Red Maples from mid-September to mid-October.
> 
> While hard to determine the exact peak of fall color, it is typically the last week of September or the first week of October. A couple of weeks later, the aspens, Tamaracks, and Red Oaks hit their best and put on another interesting show before giving way to a more subdued November.


----------



## Josiah (Jun 26, 2015)

I can fondly recall a two week canoe trip through many of the lakes in Algonquin Provincial Park. I went with two high school classmates That was wilderness in its most pristine state.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 26, 2015)

You're lucky Josiah, that must have been wonderful!


----------



## jujube (Jun 27, 2015)

Oh, beautiful!!!!


----------

